

Corsera video interaction technology. - leke

During a Coursera video, there is a part which requires a user/viewer to answer a topic related question. 
What is the name of the technology that allows users to interact with the video in such a way?<p>Thanks.
======
bayesianhorse
Html5....

Specifically they are hiding the video, showing dom elements for the
interaction, check the result via Javascript/Ajax, and put the video back on.

